# Let the hedgehog run around on the ground?



## Fateless (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm wondering if it's normal and or encouraged to let your hedgehog run around on the ground when there are no hazards (cords, places to get stuck, etc) and no predators? 
Or is that just a big no?


----------



## Fateless (Sep 23, 2011)

Can' edit anymore (>_> ... annoying 'cause the other form I use just like this, you can always edit..hah) 

I mean floor, not ground. I know it may be read as otherwise but yea, floor, and I mean floor in my room.


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Yeah, as long as you supervise to keep watch for any hazards and that your hedgie doesn't get too cold it's okay.  

They can be pretty quick sometimes so unless you have a playpen type enclosure don't let him out of your sight.


----------



## Fateless (Sep 23, 2011)

sayhedgehog said:


> Yeah, as long as you supervise to keep watch for any hazards and that your hedgie doesn't get too cold it's okay.
> 
> They can be pretty quick sometimes so unless you have a playpen type enclosure don't let him out of your sight.


I keep my room temp around 72 or 75, and there are no hazords, and there's a ton of space,
do you think it would be okay even if not watched the whole time?

I'm just wondering because in reality, the way my room is set up, it's like one big play pen (seriously)
And I would have a litter out for her.
(I don't own any hedgies yet, but, getting a girl, 2 hopefully, I know I'll have to ask test try to see if they like each other or ask my local breeder to put 2 together at a young age)


----------



## Fateless (Sep 23, 2011)

((If still a no no to do that, then of course I won't and I'll watch her the whole time ^_^)))


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Personally, I'd suggest still watching her while she's out anyway. They can get into quite a lot of mischief, and if there's even one tiny little thing you missed, she'll probably find it. :lol:


----------



## Fateless (Sep 23, 2011)

Lilysmommy said:


> Personally, I'd suggest still watching her while she's out anyway. They can get into quite a lot of mischief, and if there's even one tiny little thing you missed, she'll probably find it. :lol:


Alright, I will watch her when she's out ^____^
Thank you to you both.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

definitely watch her the whole time she is out. hedgies are notorious for finding ways of getting into things they are not suppose to and/or getting themselves hurt when not supervised. even when you may think there is nothing where that could possibly happen then they will injure their leg by getting their nail caught on the carpet or something else bad can easily happen real quick. also hedgies are solitary animals and most do not like to be housed together even if it is 2 females. it's not impossible to house 2 females together and for some it has worked, but there is always the possibility they will fight and cause serious injury to each other or even death. if you are going to house them together then you need to be absolutely sure they are getting along with no aggression and you need to have 2 of everything (wheels, igloos, food and water bowels, etc.) and you also have to double the size of the cage to allow them to have enough room to run and play and also get away from each other if they want. you also need to have another cage ready and available so you can separate them immediately if they do fight. also don't think that just because they may get along at first doesn't mean that it will always be like that, they can and will fight at any time for any reason.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I think it's great you are researching for you soon to be new hedgies, they will be lucky girls  I let mine run around on the ground but supervise. Just some things I've seen my two crazy ones get into: 
Long hairs can get tangled up on them. No matter how much I vacuum they are always around
Even if you keep toe nails short sometimes they snag on the carpet 
One thing too is if you watch where they stay you can do a quick once over for quills and know where too look, I've stepped on them before and youch lol 
Sometimes they decide to go potty on the floor and it is so gross if you step in it
If someone went in your room for something without asking first there's a chance they could get stepped on

These are just a few things from watching my two when they are out separately (boy/girl)


----------



## Fateless (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank again!
I have hard wood floor, and I would have a litter out (I would train them).

And shawnwk1, thanks, I already knew all that but thanks ^__^ I research till I drop dead (pass out) And I want to talk to a breeder about putting 2 siblings or just 2 females together, see if they like eachother, and then buy them both, but of course I'll have another cage ready ^__^


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

Fateless said:


> Thank again!
> I have hard wood floor, and I would have a litter out (I would train them).
> 
> And shawnwk1, thanks, I already knew all that but thanks ^__^ I research till I drop dead (pass out) And I want to talk to a breeder about putting 2 siblings or just 2 females together, see if they like eachother, and then buy them both, but of course I'll have another cage ready ^__^


Litter training isn't always successful so be ready for it to be on your hardwood floors


----------



## Fateless (Sep 23, 2011)

Hah, mhm, of course ^__^ I don't expect everything to go great, or as wanted ^__^


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

just don't have too high of expectations as some hedgies will take to litter box training, but the majority won't. your best bet is to put them in a playpen (always supervised in case of fighting) or a kid swimming pool without any water in it (although mine just figured out how to get out of this on his own) that way they are always supervised and are safe should you have to run to the bathroom or whatever and if you put an easily wipeable surface under the playpen then both are very easy to clean and keep the poop and urine contained well. just keep an open mind and don't have too high of expectations. people way too often expect their hedgies to be one way and are very disappointed when they don't turn out how they expected (it happens a lot).


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Just echoing everyone else - always supervise!  They can get into more than you'd think. :lol:


----------



## Fateless (Sep 23, 2011)

Again thanks everybody!


----------

